# tank mates for Ctenopoma acutirostre



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

aka leopard gourami, climbing perch, spotted climbing perch, and as petsmart dubbed them, the african bush fish. 

i am saving for a 40 gal having dismissed my 55 gal plans due to pricing, avail space, and my snippy landlady. this tank plus stand, hood and light, heater and 2nd filter (2 150 gph filters on opposing sides of the tank), and necessary substrate will cost roughly 200 less than a 55 gal kit plus stand and substrate.

currently i have this little guy, Oddjob, (who is roughly 1") in a 20 gal with 3 tiger barbs (all 1") 2 corys (1 & 1.5") and a clown pleco (2.5"). this works out great for now, but when Oddjob gets bigger and more aggressive i want him, and the tiger barbs (Egon, Ray, Venkman) to have more room. i want to add 3-5 more tank mates in addition to another climbing perch. any suggestions??

currently i am leaning to expand my barb school by 2 or 4 and a pictus cat. *c/p*


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

This is one of my favorite fish!
Mine is about 3.5 to 4 inches now.

See the fish list in my sig. You'd be limited by tank size, so some fish would not go well, as they'd get to big. (Clown knife, sturgeon, polypterus)


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

meBNme said:


> This is one of my favorite fish!
> Mine is about 3.5 to 4 inches now.
> 
> See the fish list in my sig. You'd be limited by tank size, so some fish would not go well, as they'd get to big. (Clown knife, sturgeon, polypterus)


so its been a while but here's what i got em with- two ctenopomas btw: 
56g column
7 tiger barbs, 3 small corys, 1 juvenile dojo loach, 1 raphael cat, 1 clown pleco, 1 three spot gourami, 1 female german blue ram, and 4 glass cats (k. minor)

the only time they bother fish is when they are chasing eachother or i put live feeder fish in the tank. my corys are just slightly bigger than the feeder fish and they literally swim circles around the ctenopomas without any care. these fish are super chill, very curious, and so intense when hunting. easily one of my favorite fish!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

oh i really want one!!!!! they sound so cool!

im glad you didnt go with the pictus, you would of needed at least 6 of them.


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

I've got a golden (male) and a blue (female) gourami, a rainbow shark, and a bristlenose pleco in a 75G with our little leopard. The golden rules the tank but everything is peaceful,...unless you're a minnow. I put six minnows in yesterday and I'm down to two today. This tank is fairly fresh from a cycle and the fish are new to it. I've got a very nice cave network, sand substrate, and anubias, java fern, and swords. Our leopard (Brownie) is about 2" long and is quite the character. He/she loves hiding but is also social with the larger gourami. The rainbow has foiled his hunts several times by butting in before a strike. He's definitely my favorite in the tank. Only thing that worries me is him eating 4 minnows in 24 hours! I haven't seen the gourami show any interest in the minnows so I can't blame them yet. The minnows are small <1" but that seems excessive to me,...and he's still actively hunting them!


----------

